# Missing kitten



## Erin1994 (Jul 4, 2018)

hi everyone. My kitten has been missing 6 days now. She is only 9 months old, but has been chipped and neutered. She never normally leaves our garden for more than an hour or 2 so I’m really beside myself. Feels like a piece of my heart is missing!
It’s been 28 degrees on average the past week and we noticed she was so hot in our house (it’s a super hot house!!). From anyone’s experience would this seem like a reason my kitten would go walkies?


----------



## Jackie Lee (Apr 16, 2018)

Did you put her collar your contact info? Aside from microchip have you attached other accessory on her? Like a tracking device or what.


----------

